
Show HN: Our attempt at fixing Google Contacts - bradmccarty
https://www.fullcontact.com/gmail/
======
kolev
I've been using FullContact for over a year and I've been disappointed since
then. Very clunky UI, lots of manual work to do. History on contacts that I
don't care about and cannot get rid of. The inability to unmerge if you merge
by mistake (often due to the slow web UI). After all these years, there's
still no good solution that merges and cleans up your contacts! I'm really
disappointed! How can we expect great things like AI and be afraid of AI
destroying the humanity, when we can't even make contact management work
right!

------
rdegges
I've been using fullcontact for about a year now -- awesome product. The only
thing it's missing, IMO, is the ability to automatically pull in _all_ google
contacts -- not just the ones in 'My Contacts'.

That would be a killer feature.

This new Chrome Extension looks super useful =)

~~~
bradmccarty
Stay tuned ;)

------
bradmccarty
It's a pretty exciting day for us, and we'd love to get your feedback.

~~~
waelawada
It seems like a pretty cool product. But I have google talk on the side for
instance. And It is showing under it
[http://www.screencast.com/t/NaCn9ZYoj](http://www.screencast.com/t/NaCn9ZYoj)

~~~
bradmccarty
Out of curiosity, there's a Labs function that you can use to enable right
side chat. Would you be using it by chance?

[http://d.pr/i/1lA4M](http://d.pr/i/1lA4M)

~~~
waelawada
yeah.. that is exactly the case. I have the right side labs plugin enabled.

~~~
lloyddobbler
Update - we've updated the extension to support Gmail Right-Side Chat. To get
the new version immediately, you'll need to force an update to the extension.

More info:
[https://twitter.com/FullContactApp/status/545982407137329152](https://twitter.com/FullContactApp/status/545982407137329152)

------
dailen
Wow! A Xobni replacement for Gmail!

------
joshu
excellent name.

